# Hallam sydney poison



## IRISH (Sep 21, 2004)

This is another nice coloured Aussie poison, embossing reads HALLAM SYDNEY down the bottle and POISON across near the base.  Base is marked W.T. CO. 22 U.S.A.  it stands 16 Cm high (nearly 6 1/2 inches).    Funny how there are very few US made Aussie named bottles exept for chemist stuff, Whitall Tatum made a LOT of our poisons, chemists, dose cups etc.
 Anyone know anything about Hallam ?


----------



## brianwi (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW!  That's a really nice bottle you got there.  I dont know any specifics, but you could probably try these guys, Antique Poison Bottle Collectors Association


----------



## IRISH (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks brianwi [] .


----------

